# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Θέμα με το ζεστό νερό στο σπίτι

## Kat80

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Έπειτα απο προτροπή, αποφάσισα να μπω στο site και να ζητήσω τα φώτα σας καθώς το τελευταίο 2μηνο ταλαιπωρούμαι αρκετά με το θέμα του ζεστού νερού στο σπίτι μου. Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν καποιο διαστημα που αποφασισαμε στο σπιτι που νοικιαζω (μένω Αθήνα) να αλλαξουμε τον εξωτερικο θερμοσιφωνα τοιχου και να βαλουμε έναν δαπεδου στο παταρι γιατι το χειμώνα χρειαζοταν αρκετη ωρα για να ζεσταθεί το νερό. Ειχα όμως παρατηρησει από τα Χριστουγεννα, πως ενώ τον αφηνα ένα 50λεπτο το ζεστο νερό τελειωνε γρηγορα. Από τοτε ξεκίνησε μια ιστορια οπου αλλαξαμε τον θερμοσιφωνα (εβαλα έναν nobel 80λιτρο /4 kw), αλλα το νερο τελειωνε σε 8 λεπτα. Τον αντικαταστησαμε γιατι ειχα παρει το πιο στενομακρο μοντελο και κάπως μας τα μασησαν στο μαγαζι ότι ισως εχει θεμα ο συγκεκριμενος και ετσι τον αλλαξαμε με τον ιδιο αλλα σε πιο κοντοχοντρο μεγεθος. (ιδια λιτρα, κτλ). Ωστοσο το προβλημα παραμένει! Έχει έρθει 4-5 φορες ο υδραυλικος και τα εχει ψαξει όλα, τα εχει τσεκαρει οοοολα! Βαλβιδες, σωληνακια, θερμοστατη, ενωσεις. Το νερό ξεκιναει καυτο και σε 8-9 λεπτα με το ρολοι τελειωνει το ζεστο και ξαφνικα μπαινει κρυο. Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί παρα πολύ το τελευταιο διαστημα. Ειπαμε να ρωτησω στην πολυκατοικια μηπως εγινε καποια αλλαγη, αν καποιος πειραξε κατι γιατι ειλικρινα δεν ξερουμε τι άλλο να κανουμε. Είναι λετε θεμα ηλεκτρολογικό? Συγνωμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο αλλα πραγματικά χρειάζομαι μια γνώμη...Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ο  θερμοστάτης  να  είναι  στο  60.

Βάλε  κάποια  φωτογραφία της εγκατάστασης.

----------


## Kat80

ναι ναι ειναι και παραπανω...εικόνα_Viber_2021-03-08_19-26-36.jpg

και ειναι σιγουρα δαπεδου...απλα μας κανει εντυπωση που μεχρι πριν καποιο διαστημα δεν υπηρχε θεμα και τωρα και οι 3 θερμοσιφωνες που αλλαχτηκαν εχουν παθει το ιδιο..8 λεπτα νερο (κι οχι στο τερμα) και μετα ξαφνικα κρυο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ειχα όμως παρατηρησει από τα Χριστουγεννα, πως ενώ τον αφηνα ένα 50λεπτο το ζεστο νερό τελειωνε γρηγορα.


Δοκίμασε να το έχεις ανάψει από το βράδυ και δες το πρωί (μέχρι το πρωί και ενδιάμεσα μην χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου το ζεστό νερό ) . Ο θερμοστάτης κόβει εκεί που πρέπει , αλλά η διαστρωμάτωση σε όλο τον όγκο νερού αργεί , θα βελτιωθεί περίπου 20-30% καλύτερα .
Έπειτα ορθά σου είπαν στο άλλο site ότι 8-9 λεπτά είναι αρκετά να φύγει ότι ζεστό νερό έχει αποθηκεύσει και λογικό είναι να έχεις από εκεί και ύστερα κρύο νερό .
Η μόνωση πάντως στο καλώδιο (άσπρο περίβλημα μόνωσης ) δεν μου αρέσει , 1η φορά βλέπω τέτοιου είδους καλώδιο.

----------


## nyannaco

Χωρίς να υπονοώ ότι σχετίζεται με το θέμα της επάρκειας του νερού, εμένα με προβληματίζει η όδευση των καλωδίων μνέσα από το καπάκι της αντίστασης, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει στυπιοθλίπτης που έχει αγνοηθεί επιδεικτικά.  Με βάζει σε σκέψεις όσον αφορά την ηλελκτρολογική επάρκεια ακείνου που έκανε τη σύνδεση.
Όσον αφορά τώρα την επάρκεια του νερού, η βρύση πλήρως ανοιχτή έχει μια παροχή 8-10 λίτρα το λεπτό, δυνητικά παραπάνω, οπότε μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει θέμα. Πάντως τσέκαρε να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι οι συνδέσεις κρύου-ζεστού έχοιυν γίνει σωστά και όχι ανάποδα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> 1η φορά βλέπω τέτοιου είδους καλώδιο.


Παλαιά  εγκατάσταση. Τα καλώδια έξω  από  τον  τοίχο  έμπαιναν  σε  τέτοιο  μακαρόνι. Τα  σπιράλ  της  εποχής  ήταν  πολύ  ευαίσθητα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Οι  σωλήνες  παροχής  που  βρίσκονται; Πάνω ή πλάι;

----------


## Kat80

καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας...παρακατω παραθετω αλλες δυο φωτογραφιες του καινουργιου καθως και μια απο τον παλιο εξωτερικο (στον οποιο ειχαμε αλλαξει και θερμοστατη)...η απορια μου παραμενει...μεχρι και πριν λιγο διαστημα ο παλιος θερμοσιφωνας που ηταν εξω, οταν τον αναβα για κανα 45λεπτο κρατουσε για ενα νορμαλ μπανιο,δεν ειχα θεμα και το νερο δε γινοταν ξαφνικα απο ζεστο κρυο..αυτο αρχισα να το παρατηρω το τελευταιο 2μηνο...εντομεταξυ ακριβως τον ιδιο θερμοσιφωνα τον εβαλε πριν κανα 3μηνο κι ενας φιλος μου και δεν εχει κανενα θεμα....δεν κανω μεγαλη σπαταλη νερου και δεν καταλαβαινω πως τελειωνει τοσο γρηγορα το νερο....
IMG_20210309_180526.jpgIMG_20210309_180540.jpgIMG_20201018_132546.jpg

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Οι  σωλήνες  ζεστού -- κρύου έχουν  τοποθετηθεί  σωστά; χρωματικά  και  εάν  έχει  τοποθετηθεί  η  σωλήνα  του  κρύου  στο  βάθος του  θερμοσίφωνα;

----------


## Kat80

> Οι  σωλήνες  ζεστού -- κρύου έχουν  τοποθετηθεί  σωστά; χρωματικά  και  εάν  έχει  τοποθετηθεί  η  σωλήνα  του  κρύου  στο  βάθος του  θερμοσίφωνα;


Επειδή ο υδραυλικός έχει έρθει 4-5 φορές το τσεκάραμε κι αυτό... :frown:

----------


## Kat80

Αν και το νερό αρχικά ζεσταίνει, λέτε να υπάρχει ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα? Μήπως να κοιτάξω για ταχυθερμαντήρα?

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν μπορει να απαντησει κανεις για τον λογο του οτι κατι δεν στεκει σε ολα αυτα που μας λες.παρε αύριο ενα θερμομετρο και μετρα.
Ανοιξε τον θερμοσιφωνα και μετρα το ζεστο νερο σε 30 λεπτα(ασε την βρυση να τρεξει ζεστο).
Μετρα και το κρυο.
Μετρα 15 λεπτα μετα
Μετρα αλλα 15 λεπτα μετα
Μετρα 15 λεπτα μετα.
Μετρα 15 λεπτα μετα
Να δουμε τελικα στην 1,30 τι θερμοκρασια φτανει το νερο και ποση ωρα το ζεσταινει.
Με 80 λτ νερο τετοια εποχη φτανουν να κανουν δυο ατομα μπανιο.

----------


## Kat80

Ισχύει αυτο ακριβώς που περιεγραψα στην αρχή, ξεκιναει καυτο νερο και σε 8-9 λεπτα με το ρολοι, μπαινει κρυο...δε σπαει απλα...δεν εχει καθολου ζεστο νερο ουτε στο μπανιο, ουτε στο νιπτηρα, ουτε στην κουζινα...

----------


## ipso

Τότε κάτι παίζει με τις πιέσεις. Δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω τι και πως.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Που είναι η αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα στο #8?
https://pylarinos.gr/blog/119-valvida-thermosifona.html

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Που είναι η αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα στο #8?
> https://pylarinos.gr/blog/119-valvida-thermosifona.html


Αφού  δε  χωράει,  τι  να  κάνουμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά φταίει και ο πολιτικός μηχανικός που δεν άφησε στους σχεδιασμούς αρκετό ύψος στο πατάρι 
Αλλά και ο πλακατζής φταίει αφού έβαλε χοντρή στρώση σοβά

----------


## Kat80

Επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης...αυτό που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι μέχρι πριν ένα δίμηνο δεν είχα θέμα...κ μετά επειδή το νερό άρχισε να τελειώνει αρκετά γρήγορα είπαμε να τον αλλάξουμε κ να τον βάλουμε μέσα στο παταρι, αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει κ με τους άλλους δύο θερμοσίφωνες που άλλαξα...για αυτό ξαναρωτάω αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι ηλεκτρολογικό το θεμα ή κάτι να πειράξει κάποιος στην πολυκατοικία που μπορεί να επηρεασε κ το δικό μου διαμερισμα

----------


## Panoss

Από αναζήτηση στη google:



> When the *water's not hot enough*, the problem *can be* an undersized *water heater*, crossed *hot* and cold connections, or a faulty *heating* element or thermostat


Το μικρο μέγεθος το απορρίπτουμε..
1. 'crossed *hot* and cold connections', διασταυρωμένες συνδέσεις κρύου και ζεστού; Κάποιος υδραυλικος ίσως καταλαβαίνει τι εννοεί..
2. έλεγξε την (ή τις) αντίσταση (-σεις)
3. έλεγξε θερμοστάτη - οκ, είδα το έχεις ελέγξει

Και κάτι δικό μου: να ελεγχθεί η περίπτωση *να μην γεμίζει μέχρι το ανώτατο σημείο*...
Οπότε γεμίζει ας πούμε στο 60% (αντί για 100%), οπότε ναι μεν βγαίνει καυτό το νερό αλλά είναι λίγο σε ποσότητα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Το μικρο μέγεθος το απορρίπτουμε..
> 1. 'crossed *hot* and cold connections', διασταυρωμένες συνδέσεις κρύου και ζεστού; Κάποιος υδραυλικος ίσως καταλαβαίνει τι εννοεί..


Εννοεί ζεστό/κρύο συνδεμένα ανάποδα στο θερμοσίφωνα. Το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτεται κανείς σε αυτή την περίπτωση, και σύμφωνα με την Κατερίνα έχει ελεγχθεί από τον υδραυλικό και απορριφθεί.




> Και κάτι δικό μου: να ελεγχθεί η περίπτωση *να μην γεμίζει μέχρι το ανώτατο σημείο*...
> Οπότε γεμίζει ας πούμε στο 60% (αντί για 100%), οπότε ναι μεν βγαίνει καυτό το νερό αλλά είναι λίγο σε ποσότητα.


Αυτό δεν παίζει. Ακόμη και να βρεθεί για κάποιο λόγο αέρας στο καζάνι, πηγαίνε επάνω, όπου είναι η σύνδεση του ζεστού, οπότε ανοίγοντας τη βρύση πρώτα θα φύγει ο αέρας και μετά θα βγεί νερό.

----------


## vasilllis

Να το καταταξουμε στα τρολ θεματα του μηνα...

----------


## Kat80

> Να το καταταξουμε στα τρολ θεματα του μηνα...


μακάρι να ηταν τρολ....ομως δυστυχως εδω και καποιο διαστημα κανω μπανιο σαν κυνηγημενη...χτες το ανοιξα για κανα 25λεπτο και ειχε 4-5 λεπτα ζεστο νερο και μετα ξαφνικα κρυο...θα περιμενω μια τελευταια απαντηση απο τον υδραυλικο και θα παρω και μια δευτερη γνωμη..αυριο θα ρωτησω και τον διαχειριστη μηπως κατι εγινε και επηρεαστηκε ολο αυτο.  :frown: (((

----------


## xsterg

για εμενα εχει εγκατασταθει ακαταλληλος θερμοσιφωνας. η εχει μπει κατακορυφος θερμοσιφωνας σε θεση οριζοντιου η το αντιθετο. ακομη και οριζοντιος απο οριζοντιο διαφερει. υπαρχει οριζοντιος για στηριξη σε τοιχο και οριζοντιος για επικαθιση σε οροφη. αν κανεις το λαθος και παρεις οριζοντιο τοιχου και τον βαλεις σε επιφανεια δεν θα δουλευει οπως πρεπει. και αντιστροφα. το προβλημα σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι στην εγκατασταση σου και οχι σε κοινοχρηστο η εξω απο το διαμερισμα σου. 
αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα ξαναβαλε τον καθετο που ειχες. σε θεση καθετου καθετο θερμοσιφωνα. 
δεν μπορει. ενας απλος ηλεκτρικος θερμοσιφωνας ειναι. δεν γινεται ο υδραυλικος σου να μην μπορει να βγαλει ακρη. εκτος και εαν δεν ειναι υδραυλικος και ως τοποθετηση θερμοσιφωνα εννοει πεταμα σε ενα παταρι και συνδεση δυο ρακορ και τριων καλωδιων.

----------


## Kat80

> για εμενα εχει εγκατασταθει ακαταλληλος θερμοσιφωνας. η εχει μπει κατακορυφος θερμοσιφωνας σε θεση οριζοντιου η το αντιθετο. ακομη και οριζοντιος απο οριζοντιο διαφερει. υπαρχει οριζοντιος για στηριξη σε τοιχο και οριζοντιος για επικαθιση σε οροφη. αν κανεις το λαθος και παρεις οριζοντιο τοιχου και τον βαλεις σε επιφανεια δεν θα δουλευει οπως πρεπει. και αντιστροφα. το προβλημα σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι στην εγκατασταση σου και οχι σε κοινοχρηστο η εξω απο το διαμερισμα σου. 
> αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα ξαναβαλε τον καθετο που ειχες. σε θεση καθετου καθετο θερμοσιφωνα. 
> δεν μπορει. ενας απλος ηλεκτρικος θερμοσιφωνας ειναι. δεν γινεται ο υδραυλικος σου να μην μπορει να βγαλει ακρη. εκτος και εαν δεν ειναι υδραυλικος και ως τοποθετηση θερμοσιφωνα εννοει πεταμα σε ενα παταρι και συνδεση δυο ρακορ και τριων καλωδιων.



ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι δαπεδου..το λεει...και εχει κ τον ιδιο ενας φιλος μου κ δεν εχει κανενα θεμα..ο υδραυλικος το εψαξε αρκετα και εχει κι αυτος προβληματιστει...τι να πω, μηπως πρεπει να τον αφησω κανα 2ωρο μπας και γινει κατι (αν και αυτο οικονομικα ειναι ασυμφορο σε διαρκεια). το λαμπακι του σβηνει στα 45-47' λεπτα.

----------


## mikemtb73

Δεν μας είπε σε τι θερμοκρασία είναι ρυθμισμένος ο θερμοστάτης του ...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι δαπεδου..το λεει...και εχει κ τον ιδιο ενας φιλος μου κ δεν εχει κανενα θεμα..ο υδραυλικος το εψαξε αρκετα και εχει κι αυτος προβληματιστει...τι να πω, μηπως πρεπει να τον αφησω κανα 2ωρο μπας και γινει κατι *(αν και αυτο οικονομικα ειναι ασυμφορο σε διαρκεια)*. το λαμπακι του σβηνει στα 45-47' λεπτα.


Επειδή λόγω άγνοιας (στα έντονα υπογραμμισμένα σκεπτικά) είναι μέγα λάθος . Το να δουλεύει μόνο 1 ώρα (την ώρα που το χρειάζεσαι το ζεστό νερό από κρύα "στάση") είναι ότι πιο χειρότερο σε απόδοση.
Το ίδιο πράγμα δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς όταν θέλει να θερμάνει οικία από κρύα "στάση" για 1 μόνο ώρα (και προτείνουν η θέρμανση να είναι συνεχής ).

Απαντήστε παρακαλώ στο εξής 
Όταν λέτε για 8-9 λεπτά (στην αρχή ) , και τώρα λέτε 4-5 λεπτά "μόνο " βγαίνει τρεχούμενο ζεστό νερό , με ποιον τρόπο το εννοείς ? 
Χωρίς ανάμιξη του ζεστού και κρύου μαζί από την βρύση . Αλλά μόνο ζεστό (καυτό νερό σκέτο ) από την βρύση? 
Αν ναι ακόμη και τα 4-5 λεπτά (σκέτο ζεστό νερό ) ξεπερνούν κάθε προσδοκία .




> _το λαμπακι του σβηνει στα 45-47' λεπτα._


Το λαμπάκι (αφού και μπορείς να το παρακολουθείς ) 
Θα δεις ότι από "κρύα στάση" η 1η φορά που σβήνει το λαμπάκι σβήνει μετά από περίπου μια ώρα όπως σωστά και δηλώνεις (αλλά το νερό μέσα στο καζάνι δεν έχει "γεμίσει " πλήρως.

Αργότερα θα ξαναανάψει το λαμπάκι (σύντομα )
Και αυτήν την φορά θα ξανακόψει σε 30 λεπτά 
Όσο περνούν οι ώρες θα δεις τελικά ότι το λαμπάκι ανάβει σπανίως μετά από πολλές ώρες (τότε είναι πλήρως σε απόδοση να το πάρεις πλήρες σε λίτρα το ζεστό νερό ) . Έτσι λειτουργούν αυτά .
Το μόνο που καταναλώνει σε ρεύμα αν αφήσεις τον θερμοσίφωνα μόνιμα ανοικτό είναι οι μηδαμινές απώλειες της θερμομόνωσης.

----------


## Panoss

Κάνε ένα εύκολο τεστ:
-άναψε το θερμοσίφωνα για όση ώρα το ανάβεις συνήθως (45 λεπτά νομίζω; )
-άδειασε το *ζεστό νερό* (έχεις τη βρύση στο τέρμα ζεστό) σε κουβάδες των οποίων γνωρίζεις τη χωρητικότητα (εννοείται, μόλις τελειώσει το ζεστό το κλείνεις, δεν βάζεις κρύο νερό στους κουβάδες)
-μέτρα πόσα λίτρα είναι οι κουβάδες

Έτσι θα μάθουμε τουλάχιστον πόσα λίτρα νερό ζέστανε.

----------


## Kat80

Αρχικά και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας...τον θερμοσίφωνα τον έχω ανάψει 3-4 φορές εκεί γυρω στο 50λεπτο και μια φορά το αναψα 20-25 λεπτά κ άφησα το νερο να τρέχει στο ζεστό κ κρατησε 4 λεπτα κ μετά ξαφνικά κρύο ούτε καν σταδιακά χλιαρο...το γεγονος που παραμένει είναι το εξής: είναι "κουλό" να τελειώνει ξαφνικά το ζεστό νερο 80λιτρου θερμοσίφωνα. Μεχρι πριν 2 μηνες δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα, είχα τη βρύση καπου στη μεση να τρεχει σε χαλαρη πιεση κ προλαβαινα κ εκανα μπανιο..δλδ σιγουρα κανα τεταρτο. Κ δεν εχω πειραξει κατι στο σπιτι. Συν οτι ο φιλος μου που εχει ακριβως τον ιδιο, δεν εχει το προβλημα που εχω εγω.

----------


## vasilllis

> μακάρι να ηταν τρολ....ομως δυστυχως εδω και καποιο διαστημα κανω μπανιο σαν κυνηγημενη...χτες το ανοιξα για κανα 25λεπτο και ειχε 4-5 λεπτα ζεστο νερο και μετα ξαφνικα κρυο...θα περιμενω μια τελευταια απαντηση απο τον υδραυλικο και θα παρω και μια δευτερη γνωμη..αυριο θα ρωτησω και τον διαχειριστη μηπως κατι εγινε και επηρεαστηκε ολο αυτο. (((


Εχεις μπει σε ενα φορουμε τεχνικων που σε ρωτανε τεχνικα θεματα.Συζητηση καφενειου θελεις να κάνουμε;




> για εμενα εχει εγκατασταθει ακαταλληλος θερμοσιφωνας. η εχει μπει κατακορυφος θερμοσιφωνας σε θεση οριζοντιου η το αντιθετο. ακομη και οριζοντιος απο οριζοντιο διαφερει. υπαρχει οριζοντιος για στηριξη σε τοιχο και οριζοντιος για επικαθιση σε οροφη. αν κανεις το λαθος και παρεις οριζοντιο τοιχου και τον βαλεις σε επιφανεια δεν θα δουλευει οπως πρεπει. και αντιστροφα. το προβλημα σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι στην εγκατασταση σου και οχι σε κοινοχρηστο η εξω απο το διαμερισμα σου. 
> αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα ξαναβαλε τον καθετο που ειχες. σε θεση καθετου καθετο θερμοσιφωνα. 
> δεν μπορει. ενας απλος ηλεκτρικος θερμοσιφωνας ειναι. δεν γινεται ο υδραυλικος σου να μην μπορει να βγαλει ακρη. εκτος και εαν δεν ειναι υδραυλικος και ως τοποθετηση θερμοσιφωνα εννοει πεταμα σε ενα παταρι και συνδεση δυο ρακορ και τριων καλωδιων.


Απο οτι ειδα τις αναμονες δείχνει να είναι καθετος.




> ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι δαπεδου..το λεει...και εχει κ τον ιδιο ενας φιλος μου κ δεν εχει κανενα θεμα..ο υδραυλικος το εψαξε αρκετα και εχει κι αυτος προβληματιστει...τι να πω, μηπως πρεπει να τον αφησω κανα 2ωρο μπας και γινει κατι (αν και αυτο οικονομικα ειναι ασυμφορο σε διαρκεια). το λαμπακι του σβηνει στα 45-47' λεπτα.


εφόσον σβηνει στα 45 λεπτα σταματαει να καταναλωνει ενεργεια (και να σε χρεωνει).Το ερωτημα ειναι ΟΤΑΝ σταματαει τι θερμοκρασια νερο εχεις και αν σε φτανει να κάνεις μπανιο.




> Δεν μας είπε σε τι θερμοκρασία είναι ρυθμισμένος ο θερμοστάτης του ...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε αλλα 50 ποστ θα μπουμε και σε τεχνικες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## nyannaco

> Απο οτι ειδα τις αναμονες δείχνει να είναι καθετος.


Γιατί το λες αυτό Βασίλη; Στις φωτογραφίες στο #8 φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι τα ρακόρ είναι στην επάνω πλευρά της κυλινδρικής επιφάνειας. Αν ήταν κάθετος, θα ήταν στη βάση του κυλίνδρου, δίπλα στη φλάντζα της αντίστασης. Αν αναφέρεσαι στην τρίτη φωτογραφία, λογικά είναι ο παλιός που αντικαταστάθηκε, αφού ε΄'ιναι σκουριασμένος, και δεν είναι κάθετος, είναι οριζόντιος επίτοιχος.
Για μένα δύο τινά παίζουν, (α) ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι μια χαρά αλλά οι προσδκίες υπερβαίνουν τις δυνατότητές του, ή (β) ο υδραλικός έλεγξε την ορθότητα της σύνδεσης μόνο ως προς τα χρώματα των πλαστικών δακτυλιδιών στη βάση τους (υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν, αν και δεν φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία) αλλά αυτά ήταν λάθος τοποθετημένα από το εργοστάσιο.

----------

ΗΝ1984 (12-03-21), vasilllis (12-03-21)

----------


## vasilllis

> Γιατί το λες αυτό Βασίλη; Στις φωτογραφίες στο #8 φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι τα ρακόρ είναι στην επάνω πλευρά της κυλινδρικής επιφάνειας. Αν ήταν κάθετος, θα ήταν στη βάση του κυλίνδρου, δίπλα στη φλάντζα της αντίστασης. Αν αναφέρεσαι στην τρίτη φωτογραφία, λογικά είναι ο παλιός που αντικαταστάθηκε, αφού ε΄'ιναι σκουριασμένος, και δεν είναι κάθετος, είναι οριζόντιος επίτοιχος.
> Για μένα δύο τινά παίζουν, (α) ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι μια χαρά αλλά οι προσδκίες υπερβαίνουν τις δυνατότητές του, ή (β) ο υδραλικός έλεγξε την ορθότητα της σύνδεσης μόνο ως προς τα χρώματα των πλαστικών δακτυλιδιών στη βάση τους (υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν, αν και δεν φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία) αλλά αυτά ήταν λάθος τοποθετημένα από το εργοστάσιο.


Διορθωνω...οριζοντιος........,

----------


## mikemtb73

Το να τελειωνει το νερό αποτομα το λες και καλό... Αρα δεν ανακατευεται εσωτερικά... Αρα αποκλειεται να ειναι αναποδα συνδεμενο παιδια!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

Όπως είπε στο #30 ο Νίκος ή τα χρώματα είναι ανάποδα ή για κάποιο λόγο δεν υπάρχει/έπεσε/έσπασε ο εσωτερικός λευκός πλαστικός σωλήνας που κατεβάζει το κρύο στον πάτο του θερμοσίφωνα
1365425736_ehco2_03-800x600.jpg

----------


## Kat80

Παιδιά ακριβώς επειδή το ζήτημα είναι σπαζοκεφαλιά, με συμβουλεψαν να μπω στο site και να ρωτήσω...δεν είμαι γνώστης αλλα ενιωσα ενα αδιεξοδο κ μπηκα μηπως μαθω κατι. Ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι ρυθμισμενος στους 67 βαθμους. Αυτο που σας περιγραφω το επαθαν και οι 3 θερμοσιφωνες που εχω αλλαξει μεσα στον προηγουμενο μηνα.Ξαναλεω, το νερο ξεκιναει καυτο κ σε 8-9 λεπτα μετριας χρησης εξαφανιζεται. Πραγμα υπερβολικο γιατι πριν ενα διμηνο ΔΕΝ ειχα τετοιο θεμα. Δε λεω οτι κραταγε μια ωρα το νερο, αλλα δε γινεται με 80αρη θερμοσιφωνα να μη μπορουν να κανουν μπανιο 2 ατομα...αυτο προσπαθω να εξηγησω. Ο υδραυλικος που ηρθε τσεκαρε αν υπηρχε λαθος συνδεση ζεστου κ κρυου. Απο βδομαδα θα παρω και δευτερη γνωμη γιατι υποτιθεται κανεις ενα μπανιο να χαλαρωσεις κ εμενα εχει καταντησει αγχωτικο.

----------


## klik

Εχουμε μια υποδειγματικη (προς αποφυγη) εγκατασταση με αντεπιστροφη, βαλβιδα ασφαλειας, γειωση, σωστη όδευση καλωδιων, στυπιοθληπτη και ψαχνουμε να μετρησουμε ογκο ζεστου νερου με χρονο κατ εκτίμηση.
Οτι κ αν σου ειπαν να δοκιμασεις, δεν εκανες τιποτα και αναμασας τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Ισως καποια αστρολογος να εχει την απαντηση. Δεν ξερω που βολοδερνει και ο Ερμης αυτον τον καιρο... 

Εφοσον δεν μπορεις (και δεν θελεις οπως βλεπω) να ασχοληθεις, φωναξε εναν υδραυλικο. Οχι τον "υδραυλικο" που ηρθε κ τον περασε. 
Υγ. Οσο για το αν ειναι αναποδα τα δαχτυλιδια μπλε κοκκινο, ειπες οτι εχουν 3 φίλοι σου (αν θυμαμαι καλα) τέτοιο θερμοσίφωνα., οποτε πηγαινε και δες τα εκει.
Απο την καρεκλα και με μονο εργαλειο το πληκτρολογιο δεν λυνεται το θεμα.

----------

vasilllis (13-03-21)

----------


## Kat80

> Εχουμε μια υποδειγματικη (προς αποφυγη) εγκατασταση με αντεπιστροφη, βαλβιδα ασφαλειας, γειωση, σωστη όδευση καλωδιων, στυπιοθληπτη και ψαχνουμε να μετρησουμε ογκο ζεστου νερου με χρονο κατ εκτίμηση.
> Οτι κ αν σου ειπαν να δοκιμασεις, δεν εκανες τιποτα και αναμασας τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Ισως καποια αστρολογος να εχει την απαντηση. Δεν ξερω που βολοδερνει και ο Ερμης αυτον τον καιρο... 
> 
> Εφοσον δεν μπορεις (και δεν θελεις οπως βλεπω) να ασχοληθεις, φωναξε εναν υδραυλικο. Οχι τον "υδραυλικο" που ηρθε κ τον περασε. 
> Υγ. Οσο για το αν ειναι αναποδα τα δαχτυλιδια μπλε κοκκινο, ειπες οτι εχουν 3 φίλοι σου (αν θυμαμαι καλα) τέτοιο θερμοσίφωνα., οποτε πηγαινε και δες τα εκει.
> Απο την καρεκλα και με μονο εργαλειο το πληκτρολογιο δεν λυνεται το θεμα.


Καταρχας ασχολουμαι με αυτο το θεμα τον τελευταιο μηνα, εχουμε τεσταρει διαφορα πραγματα που μπορεί να φταινε (εχει ερθει ο υδραυλικος 5-6 φορες σε αυτο το διαστημα) και οπως καταλαβαινετε επειδή εχουν σπασει κ μενα λιγο τα νευρα μου με ολο αυτο περιμενω μια τελευταια εκτιμηση απο τον ανθρωπο που εχει ηδη ερθει πριν παρω μια δευτερη γνωμη. Δεν αναμασω κατι, σας λεω ακριβως πως εχουν τα πραγματα, αν ειχα παραπανω γνωσεις δε θα φωναζα υδραυλικο αλλα θα το εφτιαχνα μονη μου. Επισης ειπα οτι αλλαξα 3 θερμοσιφωνες και οτι τον τελευταιο θερμοσιφωνα τον εχει κι ενας φιλος μου. Δεν περιμενω αστρολογικη απαντηση, αλλα πολλα απο αυτα που διαβασα τα εχει υποτιθεται τσεκαρει ηδη ο υδραυλικος. Μια τελευταια φορα λοιπον θα πω (χωρις να χρειαζεται η ειρωνεία) οτι πριν δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα αλλα το τελευταιο διαστημα φαινεται πως γενικα δεν κραταει το ζεστο νερο στο σπιτι. Σας ευχαριστω κ παλι για το χρονο σας.

----------


## maxtak

> Καταρχας ασχολουμαι με αυτο το θεμα τον τελευταιο μηνα, εχουμε τεσταρει διαφορα πραγματα που μπορεί να φταινε (εχει ερθει ο υδραυλικος 5-6 φορες σε αυτο το διαστημα) και οπως καταλαβαινετε επειδή εχουν σπασει κ μενα λιγο τα νευρα μου με ολο αυτο περιμενω μια τελευταια εκτιμηση απο τον ανθρωπο που εχει ηδη ερθει πριν παρω μια δευτερη γνωμη. Δεν αναμασω κατι, σας λεω ακριβως πως εχουν τα πραγματα, αν ειχα παραπανω γνωσεις δε θα φωναζα υδραυλικο αλλα θα το εφτιαχνα μονη μου. Επισης ειπα οτι αλλαξα 3 θερμοσιφωνες και οτι τον τελευταιο θερμοσιφωνα τον εχει κι ενας φιλος μου. Δεν περιμενω αστρολογικη απαντηση, αλλα πολλα απο αυτα που διαβασα τα εχει υποτιθεται τσεκαρει ηδη ο υδραυλικος. Μια τελευταια φορα λοιπον θα πω (χωρις να χρειαζεται η ειρωνεία) οτι πριν δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα αλλα το τελευταιο διαστημα φαινεται πως γενικα δεν κραταει το ζεστο νερο στο σπιτι. Σας ευχαριστω κ παλι για το χρονο σας.


...ξαναμελετησε με προσοχη το #35 και οσο σου ειναι δυνατον μεταφρασε το σε "τεχνικα-Ελληνικα". 
Ακολουθησε σωστα τις κατευθυνσεις που σου δινει και εκτιμω κι εγω πως θα λυσεις το προβλημα σου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν περιμενω αστρολογικη απαντηση, αλλα πολλα απο αυτα που διαβασα τα εχει υποτιθεται τσεκαρει ηδη ο υδραυλικος.





> Επισης ειπα οτι αλλαξα 3 θερμοσιφωνες και οτι τον τελευταιο θερμοσιφωνα τον εχει κι ενας φιλος μου.


Για άλλη μια φορά και για το καλό του κοινού
Όταν θα έρθει ο τεχνικός ξανά , για την "2η γνώμη " δείξε του την σελίδα #15 (περί βαλβίδας αντεπίστροφης και ο σκοπός της βαλβίδας) ειδικά η παράγραφος Β)  για τον σκοπό της αντεπίστροφης βαλβίδας τον εκθέτει στα μέγιστα τον τεχνικό τόσο ώστε να είναι άξιος να τον κλείσουν στα σίδερα .
Όσο για τον φίλο σου που επαναλαμβάνεις ότι έχει τον "ίδιο" θερμοσίφωνα .

Που είναι ίδιος ? στις φωτογραφίες στο #8 στην 3η φωτογραφία (παλιός θερμοσίφωνας σκουριασμένος ) διακρίνεται άριστα η αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα .
Σύγκρινε την με την 2η φωτογραφία του #8 (που δεν έχει αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα) 

Το ότι ο 1ος θερμοσίφωνας (σκουριασμένος ) είχε την αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα αλλά είχες πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα ίσως είναι τυχαίο και έχουν βάλει καθέτου θερμοσίφωνα σε θέση οριζοντίου (και αυτό το προδίδει το στρόγγυλο όργανο μέτρησης της θερμοκρασίας στο επάνω μέρος ). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bU-I2ZiML0

----------

mikemtb73 (13-03-21)

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ πάλι έχω να πω το εξής απλό... από τη στιγμή που εσύ, Κατερίνα, δεν έχεις τις τεχνικές γνώσεις για να ασχοληθείς περισσότερο προσωπικά, ή δεν θέλεις να το κάνεις, και ο υδραυλικός που φέρνεις ξανά και ξανά δεν έχει δώσει λύση, τότε υπάρχουν δύο ενδεχόμενα, ή (α) ο συγκεριμένος υδραυλικός είναι στην πραγματικότητα τσοπάνης με κάβουρα, οπότε και 102 φορές ακόμη να τον φέρεις δεν θα βγει κάτι, είτε (β) όλα είναι καλά (και ο υδραυλικός επίσης), και απλά έχεις παράλογες απαιτήσεις από έναν 80άρη θερμοσίφωνα. Γι'αυτό, η μόνη ρεαλιστική λύση που έχω να σου πρωτείνω, είναι αυτή που σου προτάθηκε ήδη και προπέρασες: φέρε έναν άλλο υδραυλικό! Αν όντως έχεις πέσει σε τσοπάνη, ένας σοβαρός υδραυλικός θα βρει και θα λύσει το πρόβλημα. Αν και ο άλλος σου πει ότι όλα είναι εντάξει, είμαστε στην περίπτωση (β).
Εν τω μεταξύ, εμένα με προληματίζει η ευκολία με την οποία αλλάζεις θερμοσίφωνες, πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό! Τσάμπα τους έχεις;
Και άλλο ένα πράγμα που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι ενω σου έχουν προταθεί κάποιοι εύκολοι πρακτικοί έλεγχοι που δεν απαιτούν τεχνικές γνώσεις, όπως το να μετρήσεις το περιεχόμενο ζεστό νερό στο θερμοσίφωνα, δεν κάνεις τίποτα και απλά αναμασάς τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Μήπως τελικά είσαι απλά troll?

----------

mikemtb73 (14-03-21)

----------


## Kat80

Καλησπερα και πάλι, αν και γραφω αναλυτικα ακριβως την κατασταση μαλλον καποιοι απο εσας διαβάζουν μεμονομενα καποια ποστ κι οχι απο την αρχη και για αυτο διαβαζω σχολια τα οποια τα εχω απαντησει. Η φωτογραφια με τον 1ο θερμοσιφωνα (που ειναι και σκουριασμενος και ειναι οριζοντιος επιτοιχιος), ειναι ο θερμοσιφωνας που ειχε το σπιτι εδω και 14 χρονια και αποφασισαμε να το αλλαξουμε και να βαλουμε αλλον καινουργιο δαπεδου 80λιτρο στο παταρι. Ο παλιος σκουριασμενος θερμοσιφωνας λοιπον λειτουργουσε καλα (του ειχαν αλλαξει κ θερμοσταστη καποια στιγμη πριν ερθω εγω) απλα επειδη το χειμωνα ηθελε κανα 50λεπτο φουλ για να κανω μπανιο, ειπαμε να το αλλαξουμε με παταριου. Μεχρι πριν ενα διμηνο το νερο του παλιου μου εφτανε για ενα μπανιο! Ομως τελευταια και με ενα 50λεπτο που το αναβα το νερο τελειωνε γρηγοροτερα. Ηρθε ο υδραυλικος και μου εφερε εναν καινουργιο nobel 80λιτρο δαπεδου αλλα καπως στενομακρο για να χωρεσει απο την πορτα του παταριου. Το προβλημα δε λυθηκε κι επειδη ηρθε να τον τσεκαρει 2-3 φορες ακομα και μετα μιλησε με την αντιπροσωπεια, τον απεγκατεστησε και εγκαταστησαμε το ιδο μοντελο σε μια πιο "κοντοχοντρη" διασταση. Αυτον τον τελευταιο λοιπον εννοω οτι εχει ιδιο ο φιλος μου (μου εδειξε τα χαρτια του θερμοσιφωνα και εστειλε και φωτο). Επειδη οπως καταλαβαινετε ολα αυτα τα πηγαινελα δε γινοντουσαν αυτοματα και εγω στο εντομεταξυ εκανα παντα με κρυο νερο μπανιο στο τελειωμα, η υπομονη μου καπως σωθηκε. Εννοειται πως θα παρω και δευτερη γνωμη υδραυλικου απλα περιμενω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια απο τον υδραυλικο (ο οποιος ηταν σχολαστικος και ακρως συζητησιμος) που ηρθε εξαρχης.

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ νομίζω πως το ζεστό νερό είναι υπερεκτιμημένο.
Εξάλλου, έρχεται καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Kat80

> Εγώ νομίζω πως το ζεστό νερό είναι υπερεκτιμημένο.
> Εξάλλου, έρχεται καλοκαίρι...


Tο καλύτερο σχόλιο....!

----------


## ipso

Βάλε την βαλβίδα αντεπιστρέφης. Το οτι δούλευε δεν λέει τίποτα. 0,5 να άλλαξε η πίεση αλλάζουν όλα.

----------


## Kat80

> Βάλε την βαλβίδα αντεπιστρέφης. Το οτι δούλευε δεν λέει τίποτα. 0,5 να άλλαξε η πίεση αλλάζουν όλα.


Οκ, το εχω σημειωσει. Ερωτηση...η πίεση απο τι θα μπορουσε να αλλαξει?

----------


## ipso

Απο τον Δήμο σου. Ακόμη και ενα νεο κτίριο να συνδεθεί στην ίδια γραμμή του Δήμου, μπορεί να εχεις μείωση.
Οτι εχεις πρόβλημα μέσα στο σπίτι σου είναι σίγουρο αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις από κάπου.
Βάλε την βαλβίδα πρώτα και μετά θα δούμε, αν δεν φτιάξει.

----------


## xsterg

ειναι δυνατον να μην μπορει να λυσει το παραπανω προβλημα ενας σωστος επαγγελματιας με το που θα δει την εγκατασταση απο κοντα? εκτος και εαν δεν ειναι επαγγελματιας. τι να πω. δοκιμασε με αλλον υδραυλικο.

----------


## Kat80

Απο ένα σημείο και μετα νομιζα οτι κάποιος πείραξε ισως κατι στην πολυκατοικία, δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα θα φέρω κι αλλον υδραυλικό γιατί όντως πιστεύω πως δε λειτουργεί ο θερμοσίφωνας όπως πρέπει. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ευελπιστω να βρω μια λύση. Θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## vasilllis

> Απο τον Δήμο σου. Ακόμη και ενα νεο κτίριο να συνδεθεί στην ίδια γραμμή του Δήμου, μπορεί να εχεις μείωση.
> Οτι εχεις πρόβλημα μέσα στο σπίτι σου είναι σίγουρο αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις από κάπου.
> Βάλε την βαλβίδα πρώτα και μετά θα δούμε, αν δεν φτιάξει.


Αντε και την έβαλε. Εσύ τι περιμένεις να αλλάξει;


> Απο ένα σημείο και μετα νομιζα οτι κάποιος πείραξε ισως κατι στην πολυκατοικία, δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα θα φέρω κι αλλον υδραυλικό γιατί όντως πιστεύω πως δε λειτουργεί ο θερμοσίφωνας όπως πρέπει. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ευελπιστω να βρω μια λύση. Θα σας ενημερώσω!


Ειλικρινά αν τον είχα ακόμα, θα σου έλεγα να έρθεις σπίτι μου να κάνεις μπάνιο να δούμε τελικά αν τα 80λτ. Σε φτάνουν ή έχεις εσύ θέμα .
Το μόνο που πάει το μυαλό μου είναι στις σωλήνες που συνδέει λάθος ο υδραυλικός, δεν γίνεται ολοι οι θερμοσίφωνες να είναι ελαττωματικοι.

----------


## xsterg

με 80 λιτρα ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα κανουν ανετα μπανιο 2 ατομα

----------


## nyannaco

Εξαρτάται από τα άτομα Χρήστο! Εγώ θέλω πέντε λεπτά στο ντους, άλλοι θέλουν μισάωρο με το νερό να τρέχει συνέχεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν ο τύπος μας είναι με "γεμάτη μπανιέρα" και όχι ντους , αλλά θέλουμε να έχουμε και περίσσευμα , θεωρητικά μπορείς να αυξήσεις ψευδώς τα λίτρα , π.χ να λειτουργήσει στα 45 λεπτά που θα σβήσει η ένδειξη στους 67C , και να γεμίσει από εκεί και ύστερα την μπανιέρα αφήνοντας το νερό να πέφτει με πολύ ελαφρά ανοικτή βρύση τόσο ώστε σε επόμενα 45 λεπτά να γεμίσει η μπανιέρα με 80 λίτρα νερό . Αυτό θα αναγκάσει τον θερμοστάτη να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά για άλλα 45 λεπτά , οπότε τα λίτρα θα βρεθούν σε σχεδόν διπλάσια χωρητικότητα ζεστού νερού (80 λίτρα στην μπανιέρα + 80 λίτρα σε ετοιμότητα στο μπόιλερ.)
Δεν το δοκίμασα αλλά πιστεύω γίνεται. ( θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι είναι το ίδιο να αδειάσει μονοκοπανιά τα πρώτα 80 λίτρα στην μπανιέρα , και μετά να περιμένει άλλα 45 λεπτά για να έχει επιπλέον ζεστό νερό , αλλά μέχρι τότε θα έχει κρυώσει το 1ο νερό) ενώ αν αυτό γίνει ταυτόχρονα επηρεάζοντας τον θερμοστάτη με μισάνοικτη βρύση είναι νομίζω καλύτερα.)

----------


## Kat80

Παιδιά ενα απλο μπανιο θελω να κανω οπως εκανα τοσο καιρο...δεν το αφηνω να τρεχει ακαταπαυστα 1 ωρα.....επισης ανέβηκα στο παταρι ξανα και τράβηξα κι αυτες τις φωτογραφιες γιατι αυτο με τη βαλβιδα μου φανηκε πολυ περιεργο να μην το χε σκεφτει ο ανθρωπος τοσες φορες που ηρθε...
IMG_20210317_135926.jpgIMG_20210317_135754.jpgIMG_20210317_135803.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτό τον άνθρωπο που αυτοαποκαλείται υδραυλικός και που βάζει στα σπίτια του κόσμου βόμβες (θερμοσίφωνες χωρίς ασφαλιστικό), δεν θα τον άφηνα ούτε στο διπλανό τετράγωνο να πλησιάσει, όχι να μπει στο σπίτι μου. Δεν ξέρω τί είναι στην πραγματικότητα, αδειούχος υδραυλικός πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Το  ασφαλιστικό  έχει  μέσα  και  ελαστική  ανεπίστροφη.
  Αφού  λείπει  όλο  το  εξάρτημα  και  δεν  έχει  τοποθετηθεί  από  κατασκευής  στο  δίκτυο  διακόπτης, αλλά  βάνα, δεν  υπάρχει  θέμα  ασφαλείας.
  Η  πίεση  που  θα  δημιουργηθεί,  θα  εκτονωθεί  στο  δίκτυο  τροφοδοσίας.
  Το μόνο  κακό  είναι  ότι  ο  χρήστης  πίνει  και  λίγο  θερμοσίφωνο.

----------

vasilllis (18-03-21)

----------


## Kat80

Άρα σε "απλά ελληνικά"...? Αυτο είναι ή δεν ειναι βαλβιδα ασφαλείας? Κι αυτο με το ποσιμο νερο..? Στις επομενες μερες θα καλεσω και δευτερο υδραυλικο σιγουρα παντως!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας 
Βαλβίδα ασφαλεία&#962.JPG
Επομένως μένει να περάσετε από ΕΔΕ από τον επόμενο υδραυλικό αφού πρώτα το βάλεις να δουλέψει για 1 ώρα , και να επιβεβαιώσει ο ίδιος ο υδραυλικός όταν έρθει αν η ποσότητα του ζεστού νερού είναι επαρκής .
Οι προηγούμενοι υδραυλικοί επιβεβαίωσαν ότι το ζεστό νερό που βγάζει είναι ανεπαρκές ? οεεεοοο
Άλλο τι κρίνει ο χρήστης και άλλο τι κρίνει ένας τεχνικός που είναι μέσα στα πράγματα , διαφορετικά αν επιμέναμε θα πρότεινε μπόιλερ 120 λίτρων
Βγάλε καθαρή την φωτογραφία με το ταμπελάκι με τα στοιχεία , γιατί έχω την εντύπωση να είναι 60 λίτρων.

----------


## Kat80

Αυτο ηθελα να το κανω, να του πω δλδ να δοκιμασουμε το νερο αλλα επειδη τις 2 τελευταιες φορες με πηρε τηλ και ηρθε μετα απο 5-10 λεπτα δεν εκατσε μετα να περιμενει να ζεσταθει φουλ το νερο...ασε που ειμασταν κ σιγουροι οτι ειχε λυθει το θεμα με την τοποθετηση του 2ου θερμοσιφωνα. Τι να πω..δεν ξερω αν αλλος εχει τετοια εμπειρια με θερμοσιφωνα δαπεδου nobel. Στο εντομεταξυ δειτε κι αυτες
IMG_20210317_211419.jpgIMG_20210317_211319.jpgIMG_20210317_211035.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

75 λιτρα (σου κλεψανε 5 λίτρα  :Cursing: ) , όλα οκ τα βλέπω και έχει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας ,
αλλά είμαι υπέρ όταν το μπόιλερ είναι από 80 λίτρα και κάτω η αντίσταση να μην είναι μεγάλης ισχύος (4000W στην περίπτωση) .
Αφού αν σκεφτούμε κοντινές παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις 60 λίτρα βάζουν το πολύ 2000W ή καμιά φορά και 1500W και πολύ καλά κάνουν.
Τα 4000 watt είναι πλεονέκτημα στην ταχύτητα θέρμανσης νερού , αλλά είπα πριν ότι δεν είναι σωστό να το δουλεύεις μόνο 45 λεπτά γιατί έτσι δεν επιτυγχάνεται καλή διαστρωμάτωση σε όλον τον όγκο νερού (γιαυτό είπα να το ανάψεις από το βράδυ και να δεις τι γίνεται το πρωί )

Είναι εκ περιτροπής όπως σε μία εστία κουζίνας όταν θέλεις να βράσεις νερό σε σκεύος .
Το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι σβήνει για 1η φορά στην ένταση και θερμοκρασία που το έχεις ρυθμίσει / αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το νερό στο σκεύος έχει βράσει πλήρως .
Παρόμοια και στο ηλεκτρικό σίδερο για σιδέρωμα
Από την στιγμή που τον σβήνεις τον θερμοσίφωνα έως τα 45 λεπτά και όχι παραπέρα είναι το σφάλμα.

Επειδή έχεις την περίπτωση των 4000W με σχετικά πολύ μικρό μπόιλερ , το μήνυμα #51 ισχύει ιδανικά .

----------


## Kat80

Το χω αφησει και 3 ωρες...παλι στα 8-9 λεπτά κρυωνει αποτομα το νερο...άρα τι? Είναι κακοσχεδιασμένος θερμοσίφωνας? Γιατι αν ειναι αυτο, το βλεπω δυσκολο να μπορω να τον ξαναλλαξω  :frown: (

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> *Το χω αφησει και 3 ωρες.*..παλι στα 8-9 λεπτά κρυωνει αποτομα το νερο...άρα τι?


Για να δεχτούμε τις 3 ώρες αυτό πρέπει να συνδυάζεται και με την κατανάλωση (στο αν είναι σε ενεργεία η αντίσταση μετά τα 45 λεπτά) που σβήνει η λυχνία . Δηλ αν άναψε και πάλι η λυχνία για τις υπόλοιπες 2 ώρες και 15 λεπτά . Αλλά και πόσο χρόνο έμεινε αναμμένη η λυχνία .
Ο θερμοστάτης είναι τοποθετημένος πολύ κοντά και σχεδόν κολλητά με την αντίσταση .
Βάλε και 4000W αντίσταση , σε καμιά περίπτωση όταν σβήνει το λαμπάκι δεν έχει θερμοκρασία το νερό (σε όλον τον όγκο του μποίλερ ) 67C , αλλά πολύ λιγότερο .
Μην κλέβεις είπαμε από το βράδυ μέχρι πρωίας (και ένας καλός τεχνικός μπορεί να καταλάβει από το κάθε πότε είναι σε ενεργεία η αντίσταση αν είναι αναμενόμενα τα αποτελέσματα)

----------


## Kat80

ok, θα το δοκιμασω κι αυτο....

----------


## klik

Η δικια μου εμπειρια ειναι οτι οι γυναικες ευκολα αδειαζουν 150λιτρα θερμοσιφωνα, ειδικα αν έχουν μακριά μαλλια  :Smile:  Ξεκινουν με 42βαθμους κ καταληγουν 25!
Μονο το καλοκαιρι δεν το καταφερνουν αυτο...

----------

αλπινιστης (01-04-21)

----------


## Kat80

> Κάνε ένα εύκολο τεστ:
> -άναψε το θερμοσίφωνα για όση ώρα το ανάβεις συνήθως (45 λεπτά νομίζω; )
> -άδειασε το *ζεστό νερό* (έχεις τη βρύση στο τέρμα ζεστό) σε κουβάδες των οποίων γνωρίζεις τη χωρητικότητα (εννοείται, μόλις τελειώσει το ζεστό το κλείνεις, δεν βάζεις κρύο νερό στους κουβάδες)
> -μέτρα πόσα λίτρα είναι οι κουβάδες
> 
> Έτσι θα μάθουμε τουλάχιστον πόσα λίτρα νερό ζέστανε.



Λοιπόν ενα τελευταίο που έκανα, ζεστανα σχεδον μια ωρα τον θερμοσιφωνα κ μετα το άφησα να τρεχει στο τερμα ζεστο νερό. Υποτιθεται εχει χωριτικοτητα 75λτ. Ο κουβας που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι 13λτ άρα θα πρεπε να μου γεμίσει 5,76 κουβαδες. Μέχρι και τον δευτερο κουβα είχε αρκετα ζεστο νερο..απο τον τριτο κ μετα το νερο ηταν χλιαρο κ από τον 4ο κ μετα είχε κρυωσει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε αυτήν την 1 ώρα που δούλεψε , η λυχνία ήταν πάντα αναμμένη ? ή σταματούσε ενδιάμεσα - ξανα άναβε κτλ




> Ο κουβας που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι 13λτ άρα θα πρεπε να μου γεμίσει 5,76 κουβαδες.


Αυτό είναι αδύνατον , γιατί ότι ζεστό αφαιρείται από το μπόιλερ , συμπληρώνει ταυτόχρονα με κρύο νερό (~ 15C) θεωρητικά στα μισά του αδειάσματος του μπόιλερ η θερμοκρασία θα είναι ο μέσος όρος .




> Μέχρι και τον δευτερο κουβα είχε αρκετα ζεστο νερο


Με την αίσθηση στο χέρι? (αντέχεις την θερμοκρασία με το χέρι ?) αν ναι ή θερμοκρασία δεν είναι περισσότερο από 50C.




> κ από τον 4ο κ μετα είχε κρυωσει.


Για να συνεχίζει ζεστό νερό και στον 5ο - 6ο - 7ο άγνωστο Χ κουβάδες μόνο έτσι
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63g5F4H0nwk

----------


## Kat80

Παιδιά ολα αυτα μου κάνουν σπαζοκεφαλιές...άνοιξα το θερμοσιφωνα κ τον αφησα μια ωρα, τσεκαρα οτι το λαμπακι ειχε σβησει κ μετα απο λιγο τον εκλεισα. Στους δυο πρωτους κουβαδες το νερο ηταν πολυ ζεστο (δεν εβαζα για ωρα το χερι μου αλλα ανα 1 λεπτο περιπου το ακουμπουσα λιγο). Λοιπον επειδη σιγουρα κατι παει λαθος κ ειμαι σε αναμονη του δευτερου υδραυλικου θα σας ενημερωσω με τα νεοτερα. Αν παλι ετσι δουλευει ο συγκεκριμενος θερμοσιφωνας τοτε ειλικρινα θα ηθελα απλα να τον πεταξω απο το μπαλκονι. Θα ξαναπω για εκατοστη φορα οτι κανω ενα πολυ νορμαλ μπανιο κ δεν δικαιολογειται να κρυωνει το νερο τοσο γρηγορα. Που θα παει θα βρεθει μια ακρη..

----------


## mikemtb73

> [COLOR=#333333] Το νερό ξεκιναει καυτο και σε 8-9 λεπτα με το ρολοι τελειωνει το ζεστο και ξαφνικα μπαινει κρυο





> Μέχρι και τον δευτερο κουβα είχε αρκετα ζεστο νερο..απο τον τριτο κ μετα το νερο ηταν χλιαρο κ από τον 4ο κ μετα είχε κρυωσει.


Ωραία η δοκιμή, απλά έχει διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα από αυτό που είπες στην αρχή...
Το χλιαρό νερό παραπέμπει σε ανακάτεμα με κρύο... άρα τα παιδιά που είπαν για ανάποδη σύνδεση  εισοδο/έξοδο ίσως τελικά έχουν δίκιο. 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kat80

> Ωραία η δοκιμή, απλά έχει διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα από αυτό που είπες στην αρχή...
> Το χλιαρό νερό παραπέμπει σε ανακάτεμα με κρύο... άρα τα παιδιά που είπαν για ανάποδη σύνδεση  εισοδο/έξοδο ίσως τελικά έχουν δίκιο. 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Η δοκιμη εγινε με φουλ τρεχουμενο νερο γυρισμενο τερμα στο ζεστο...το μπανιο που κανω επειδη στην αρχη το νερο ειναι πολυ ζεστο, το αφηνω με ας πουμε 3/4 της πιεσης κ καπου στη μεση της βρυσης.. οπως κ να χει επειδη απο την πολλη σκεψη εχω βγαλει καπνους ας το δει κ ο δευτερος υδραυλικος κ βλεπουμε...δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω κ να σκεφτω..

----------

mikemtb73 (21-03-21)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το χλιαρό νερό παραπέμπει σε ανακάτεμα με κρύο... άρα τα παιδιά που είπαν για ανάποδη σύνδεση  εισοδο/έξοδο ίσως τελικά έχουν δίκιο.


Δήλωσε ότι πριν 2 μήνες δεν είχε τέτοια θέματα . Πριν 2 μήνες ο καιρός ήταν καλοκαιρινός , τα δύσκολα ήρθαν τους πρόσφατους μήνες , και σαν μικρός ο θερμοσίφωνας σε λίτρα , με εισαγωγή πιο ψυχρού νερού στην εισαγωγή + την εμμονή να τον σβήνει από την τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα και πέρα από τα 45 λεπτά .




> Η δοκιμη εγινε με φουλ τρεχουμενο νερο γυρισμενο τερμα στο ζεστο...το μπανιο που κανω επειδη στην αρχη το νερο ειναι πολυ ζεστο, το αφηνω με ας πουμε 3/4 της πιεσης κ καπου στη μεση της βρυσης.. οπως κ να χει επειδη απο την πολλη σκεψη εχω βγαλει καπνους ας το δει κ ο δευτερος υδραυλικος κ βλεπουμε...δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω κ να σκεφτω..


Αυτά τα πέρασα και εγώ με ίδιο μπόιλερ σε λίτρα. Και γνωρίζω τις διαφορές χειμώνα καλοκαίρι .
Αλλά ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που θα τον σβήσω τον θερμοσίφωνα από την τροφοδοσία δεν ξέμενα από νερό για πολύ ώρα , αλλά έχω αναμεικτική βρύση.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K031EPHV6No
Έχει ακριβές , έχει και φθηνές 
Απλά με 75 λίτρα ξέχνα τα "μακροβούτια" σε μπανιέρα και η σωστή επιλογή από όλο το τεχνικό επιτελείο των υδραυλικών της Αθήνας ήταν να πάψουν να σε κοροϊδεύουν επίμονα με σκοπό το κέρδος, και έπρεπε να ενημερώσουν για θερμοσίφωνα 120 λίτρα και πάνω.
Έπρεπε να τους πεις ότι θέλεις μακροβούτια και όχι ζεστό νερό για να πλύνεις 2 φλυτζάνια .

----------


## Kat80

> Δήλωσε ότι πριν 2 μήνες δεν είχε τέτοια θέματα . Πριν 2 μήνες ο καιρός ήταν καλοκαιρινός , τα δύσκολα ήρθαν τους πρόσφατους μήνες , και σαν μικρός ο θερμοσίφωνας σε λίτρα , με εισαγωγή πιο ψυχρού νερού στην εισαγωγή + την εμμονή να τον σβήνει από την τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα και πέρα από τα 45 λεπτά .
> 
> 
> Αυτά τα πέρασα και εγώ με ίδιο μπόιλερ σε λίτρα. Και γνωρίζω τις διαφορές χειμώνα καλοκαίρι .
> Αλλά ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που θα τον σβήσω τον θερμοσίφωνα από την τροφοδοσία δεν ξέμενα από νερό για πολύ ώρα , αλλά έχω αναμεικτική βρύση.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K031EPHV6No
> Έχει ακριβές , έχει και φθηνές 
> Απλά με 75 λίτρα ξέχνα τα "μακροβούτια" σε μπανιέρα και η σωστή επιλογή από όλο το τεχνικό επιτελείο των υδραυλικών της Αθήνας ήταν να πάψουν να σε κοροϊδεύουν επίμονα με σκοπό το κέρδος, και έπρεπε να ενημερώσουν για θερμοσίφωνα 120 λίτρα και πάνω.
> Έπρεπε να τους πεις ότι θέλεις μακροβούτια και όχι ζεστό νερό για να πλύνεις 2 φλυτζάνια .


Παιδια τις μερες που ξεκινησε το θεμα ειχε κρυο. Κι επειδη ξερω με τι νερο κανω μπανιο, ειδα διαφορά. Υπαρχει μια ταση προς υπερβολη σχετικα με το τι νερο πιστευετε οτι καταναλωνω. Σκεφτηκα να το αφησω στην τυχη του κ να βαλω ταχυθερμαντηρα να τελειωνω αλλα δυστυχως το σπιτι εχει μονοφασικο ρευμα.

----------


## klik

> Παιδια τις μερες που ξεκινησε το θεμα ειχε κρυο. Κι επειδη ξερω με τι νερο κανω μπανιο, ειδα διαφορά. Υπαρχει μια ταση προς υπερβολη σχετικα με το τι νερο πιστευετε οτι καταναλωνω. Σκεφτηκα να το αφησω στην τυχη του κ να βαλω ταχυθερμαντηρα να τελειωνω αλλα δυστυχως το σπιτι εχει μονοφασικο ρευμα.


Ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι μικρος. Οσο κ αν θεωρεις οτι ξοδευεις φυσιολογικα, η θερμοκρασία που θελει ο καθενας κ η ποσότητα που ξοδευει ειναι σχετικη. Δεν ξερουμε και σε τι θερμοκρασία εχει ρυθμιστει ο θερμοστάτης. Ισως θελει απλα ανεβασμα στους 80 ή 85 βαθμους. 
Δεν θυμαμε να απαντησες αν οταν ερχετε καυτο, αντέχει η παλαμη τη θερμοκρασία ή οχι (πανω ή κατω απο 50βαθμους) και αν το φωτακι αναβοσβηνει και με τι ρυθμο. Ισως μπορεις να ακουσεις κ το θορυβο του βρασμου αν δεν βλεπεις το λαμπακι (αν κ οταν ειναι καθαρη η αντίσταση απο αλατα ειναι σχεδον αθορυβος)

----------


## Panoss

> Παιδια τις μερες που ξεκινησε το θεμα ειχε κρυο.


Είχε...δεν έχει...τη λύση στην έδωσε η φύση, στο 'χα πει... :Cool: 





> Σκεφτηκα να το αφησω στην τυχη του κ να βαλω ταχυθερμαντηρα να τελειωνω αλλα δυστυχως το σπιτι εχει μονοφασικο ρευμα.


Τόσοι μονοφασικοί υπάρχουν, γιατί να βάλεις τριφασικό;

----------


## Kat80

> Είχε...δεν έχει...τη λύση στην έδωσε η φύση, στο 'χα πει...
> 
> 
> 
> Τόσοι μονοφασικοί υπάρχουν, γιατί να βάλεις τριφασικό;


Moυ ειπαν οτι ο ταχυθερμαντηρας αξιζει αν εχεις τριφασικο...μπορει να χει χαμηλη πιεση το νερο διαφορετικα...δεν ξερω...επισης θελω να τσεκαρω τις σωληνωσεις...μπορει καπου να εχει δημιουργηθει μια μικρη ρωγμη κ οταν περναει καυτο νερο να διαστελλεται κ να χανεται...δεν ξερω τι να πω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρώτα από όλα νοικιάζεις σπίτι , τα έξοδα ταχυθερμαντήρα ασύμφορα . Άντε και έβαλες ταχυθερμαντήρα (τριφασικό) διαχωρίζονται σε *τοπικούς* ταχυθερμαντήρες και *κεντρικούς*  . 
Τοπικοί σημαίνει ότι το ζεστό νερό θα το παίρνεις μόνο εκεί που εγκαταστάθηκε π.χ. μπάνιο (στην κουζίνα δεν θα έχεις ή σε άλλη βρύση εντός του μπάνιου) ενώ με τον κεντρικό θα έχεις παντού αλλά υπέρογκα έξοδα και απώλειες .
Τον ταπεινό 75 lit μπορείς να τον κάνεις να βγάζει λάβα , σε απάντηση που δόθηκε πριν μάλλον δεν έχει προλάβει να ζεσταθεί ο θερμοσίφωνας πλήρως (στην αναφορά που έδωσες για το πόσο αντέχεις στο χέρι την θερμότητα νερού).
Επειδή φοβάσαι την κατανάλωση ρεύματος (για την συμβουλή που σου έδωσα ήδη να δουλέψει από το βράδυ μέχρι το πρωί + κακώς ο κατασκευαστής τοποθέτησε μεγάλης ισχύος αντίσταση σε μικρό μπόιλερ ) 
Ο θερμοσίφωνας σου λειτουργεί ως εξής 
Σε 1 ώρα αν δουλέψει (το λαμπάκι αναμμένο και που δηλώνει  ότι είναι σε ενεργεία η αντίσταση μέχρι που θα σβήσει ) , θα καταναλώσει 4000W = 4 Kwh κιλοβατώρες 
Την 2η φορά που θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι = αντίσταση , η διάρκεια αυτήν την φορά (που θα είναι αναμμένο το λαμπάκι ) *δεν θα είναι* για άλλη 1 ώρα αλλά πολύ λιγότερο π.χ. μισή ώρα και θα σβήσει .
Ταυτόχρονα την 3η φορά που θα ξανα ανάψει το λαμπάκι θα απέχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα από την 2η φορά που άναψε . Και ακόμη λιγότερο χρόνο σε ενεργεία της αντίστασης π.χ. 15 λεπτά αυτήν την φορά 
Το πρωί πιθανά δεν θα βλέπεις το λαμπάκι να ανάβει ποτέ , ίσως ούτε μέχρι την επομένη το βράδυ (αν δεν αφαιρείς ποσότητες νερού από την βρύση)
Γιατί από εκεί και ύστερα διατηρεί μόνο τις θερμικές απώλειες της μόνωσης.
Όταν θα βλέπεις ότι το λαμπάκι δεν ανάβει σχεδόν "ποτέ" και για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα , *τότε είναι έτοιμο το ζεστό νερό* 




> μπορει καπου να εχει δημιουργηθει *μια μικρη ρωγμη* κ οταν περναει καυτο νερο να διαστελλεται κ να χανεται...δεν ξερω τι να πω


Από την "μικρή ρωγμή" σου έφυγε ελάχιστο ζεστό νερό , και αυτό "φταίει" που δεν ζεσταίνονται 75 λίτρα νερό ? Έλεος 
Αν δεν τα δεις τα παραπάνω ή μόνη λύση θα είναι η ενναλακτική εκπαίδευση
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQwgyG7VT1I

Για να καταλάβουμε την σημασία της διαστρωμάτωσης , θεωρούμε ότι θέλουμε να ζεστάνουμε 1 βαρέλι νερό .
Και τοποθετούμε 2 θερμόμετρα στο επάνω και κάτω μέρος του βαρελιού .
Μόλις ζεσταθεί το νερό π.χ. 60C (ένδειξη του επάνω μέρους του βαρελιού ) στο δε κάτω θερμόμετρο θα είναι 20C 

Αν σταματήσουμε να ζεσταίνουμε το νερό θα δεις ότι η θερμοκρασία του κάτω θερμόμετρου (που ήταν 20C) *μετά από λίγες ώρες και επαναλαμβάνω (παρόλο που σταμάτησες να ζεσταίνεις το νερό )* *θα ανέβει μόνο του* στους 30C - 40C ή και περισσότερο.
Το παν δηλαδή είναι η θερμοκρασία του κάτω μέρους που αυτή πρέπει να εξισωθεί με την θερμοκρασία του επάνω μέρους , για να θεωρηθεί πλήρως ζεστό νερό.

----------


## nyannaco

Επειδή πολύς λόγος γίνεται για το πόση ώρα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει η αντίσταση, για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους και να έχουμε μία ρεαλιστική εικόνα:
Ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι μέσα στο πατάρι οπότε είναι λογικό να θεωρήσουμε ότι η θερμοκρασία του νερού κατά την εκκίνηση της λειτουργίας δεν είναι χαμηλότερη από 10°C (στη χειρότερη περίπτωση).
Θερμοκρασία στόχος, έστω 70°C (επικίνδυνο, αλλά έστω...)
Απαιτούμενη ενέργεια για τη θέρμανση του νερού: 1KCal/(lt * °C)
Άρα, συνολική απαιτούμενη ενέργεια: 75lt * (70°-10°) = 4,500KCal
Δεδομένου ότι 1KWh = 860KCal, 4,500KCal = 5.23KWh
Επομένως, στη δυσμενέστερη περίπτωση που θεωρήσαμε (αρχική θερμοκρασία νερού 10°C και για τελική 70°C), ο χρόνος που θα απαιτηθεί με την αντίσταση των 4KW είναι 5.23KWh / 4KW = 1.3h ή μία ώρα και 18 λεπτά.

----------

NEOMELOS (25-03-21)

----------


## ipso

Κλείσε ολους τους διακόπτες του κρύου νερού κάτω από όλες τις βρύσες του σπιτιού, έτσι που καμιά βρύση να μην έχει κρύο. Και κανε δοκιμή το ζεστό του θερμοσίφωνα.

----------


## Kat80

> Κλείσε ολους τους διακόπτες του κρύου νερού κάτω από όλες τις βρύσες του σπιτιού, έτσι που καμιά βρύση να μην έχει κρύο. Και κανε δοκιμή το ζεστό του θερμοσίφωνα.


Και του μπαλκονιου? Επισης εχει ενδειξη ο διακοπτης του κρυου νερού?

----------


## Kat80

Επισης μιλησα κ με εναν αλλο υδραυλικο τηλεφωνικως αφοτου του εστειλα φωτογραφιες του θερμοσιφωνα κ εκτιμησε οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο λαθος στη συνδεση, οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιου ειδους διαρροη...οτι ετσι ειναι κατασκευασμενος ο θερμοσιφωνας κ η μονη λυση θα ηταν ο ηλιακος. Μου ειπε να ανεβασω τον θερμοστατη στους 80 για να κερδισω 3-4 λεπτα παραπανω...η μονη απωλεια ειναι οτι εκει που θα κρατουσε 8ετια ο nobel θα κρατησει 6ετια....επισης ο ηλιακος ειναι δυσκολο να περασει θελει πολλα μετρα σωληνωση χτες που το συζητουσαμε κ με τον διαχειριστη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το σπίτι που μένεις με τι τρόπο ζεσταίνεται

----------


## Kat80

> Το σπίτι που μένεις με τι τρόπο ζεσταίνεται


Αναβουν τα κοριφερ το χειμωνα γυρω στις 3 ωρες το απογευμα κ εχω κ ενα αιρκοντισιον...Σημερα θα μιλησω κ με εναν αλλο υδραυλικο αλλα γενικα εχω κουραστει αρκετα κ ψιλοαπογοητευτει με ολα αυτα τα "πειραματα"

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι και λίγες 3 ώρες (δεν ξέρω ας πουν και αυτοί που ξέρουν) για μποιλερ 2 πλης ενεργείας = ζεσταίνεται από ηλεκτρική αντίσταση αλλά και από τα ζεστά νερά του λέβητα .
Άλλο που έχω υπόψιν (για να μην πάνε χαμένα τα έξοδα του ενός μποίλερ που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν σου κάνουν δουλειά στην ποσότητα που θέλεις ) διαβάζω ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα παράλληλης σύνδεσης ή και σειράς 2 μποίλερ . Έτσι θα μεγαλώσει στα 160 λίτρα αρκεί να υπάρχει χώρος στο πατάρι. Τίθεται και προβληματισμός τι γίνεται σε 2 μποίλερ που έχουν 4000w αντίσταση το κάθε ένα , και με ποιον τρόπο πρέπει να δουλεύουν αυτοί . (ίσως με ηλεκτρικό σύστημα ρελε προτεραιότητας φορτίου και είναι σε γνώση ηλεκτρολόγων) 

Για την σύνδεση σειράς των 2 μπόιλερ λένε ότι το 1 μπόιλερ κάνει προθέρμανση του νερού που θα εισαχθεί στο 2ο μποιλερ (για τις συνθήκες χειμώνα )

Οι υδραυλικοί που "παρακαλάς" κάθε τόσο για να σου βρουν λύση , οι ίδιοι το γνωρίζουν ότι για τις σημερινές συνθήκες είναι όλα οκ , αλλά έρχονται για το "μπας" και έχει όντως πρόβλημα άσχετο με τις συνθήκες χειμώνα . 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν και λογικό τόσοι τεχνικοί να μην κάνουν όλοι σωστά την δουλειά τους , αλλά και δεν μπορούν να γνωρίζουν νωρίτερα τις απαιτήσεις του χρήστη για την ποσότητα του ζεστού νερού που χρειάζονται . Εάν τους είχες προετοιμάσει για το τι ποσότητες ζεστού νερού χρειάζεσαι θα ενεργούσαν ανάλογα .

----------


## nyannaco

Να διευκρινίσουμε πάντως ότι η αναφερόμενη λύση του μπόιλερ που "κλέβει" από το καλοριφέρ είναι παράνομη στην περίπτωση κεντρικής θέρμανσης, δεδομένου ότι κυριολεκτικά κλέβει (χωρίς εισαγωγικά) τους υπόλοιπους ενοίκους (πλην της απίθανης περίπτωσης της θερμιδομέτρησης). Επιπλέον, υποβαθμίζει την απόδοση της θέρμανσης, γιατί ούτε το δίκτυο διανομής είναι υπολογισμένο να το σηκώσει, ούτε και ο λέβητας, εάν γίνει μαζικά από πολλά διαμερίσματα.
Αυτά σαν γενική παρατήρηση, γιατί λογικά η Κατερίνα σαν ενοικιάστρια δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα για τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις.

----------


## Kat80

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω και παλι για τις απαντησεις σας...ενας υδραυλικος εχει ερθει μεχρι στιγμης (που ηρθε βεβαια 5-6 φορες για να βαλει/βγαλει θερμοσιφωνες και να τσεκαρει διαφορα πραγματακια). Με εναν δευτερο μιλησα τηλεφωνικα και θα παρω και εναν τριτο. Και στους δυο ειπα οτι θελω να κανω μπανιο (με περιπου στη μεση το νερο) γυρω στα 10-15 λεπτα, οπως δλδ εκανα και πριν....ο πρωτος μου ειπε οτι ο θερμοσιφωνας αυτος φτανει για να κανουν μπανιο 2 ατομα. Ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι ετσι ειναι κατασκευαστικα και ο παλιος που πεταξα που κρατουσε περισσοτερο μαλλον μετα απο 14 χρονια που τον ειχα ειχε πιασει αλατα γι αυτο κ μειωθηκε η αποδοση του. Εμενα σε ολο αυτο κατι μου παει λαθος γιατι πραγματικα δεν κανω τοση σπαταλη νερου και επιπλεον δεν μου ειχαν πει τις δυνατοτητες του nobel απο πριν αλλιως δε θα τον εβαζα. Επισης το να βαλω στους 80 τον θερμοστατη μου κανει περιττο, ασυμφορο και επιβαρυντικο για τον θερμοσιφωνα μελλοντικα.

----------


## klik

Τι σημαινει "με περιπου δτη μεση το νερο";
Επισης, αν το βάλεις 80 βαθμους δεν ειναι προβλημα η κατανάλωση , εφοσον τοσο νερο σου χρειαζεται... Το προβλημα ειναι μην καεις απο απροσεξια

----------


## vasilllis

Εννοει το χερουλι της βρυσης στην μεση.μεταξυ ζεστο και κρυο.80 είναι παρα πολύ καθως θα φτανει 90 στην εξοδο και επικινδυνο θα ελεγα.

----------


## Kat80

> Εννοει το χερουλι της βρυσης στην μεση.μεταξυ ζεστο και κρυο.80 είναι παρα πολύ καθως θα φτανει 90 στην εξοδο και επικινδυνο θα ελεγα.


Aκριβως...τωρα ο τριτος υδραυλικος θελει να ξανατσεκαρει την αντεπιστροφη κ να δει μηπως βαλει τον θερμοστατη στους 75...ειδωμεν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επισης μιλησα κ με εναν αλλο υδραυλικο τηλεφωνικως αφοτου του εστειλα φωτογραφιες του θερμοσιφωνα κ εκτιμησε οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο λαθος στη συνδεση, οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιου ειδους διαρροη...οτι ετσι ειναι κατασκευασμενος ο θερμοσιφωνας κ η μονη λυση θα ηταν ο ηλιακος. Μου ειπε να ανεβασω τον θερμοστατη στους 80 για να κερδισω 3-4 λεπτα παραπανω...η μονη απωλεια ειναι οτι εκει που θα κρατουσε 8ετια ο nobel θα κρατησει 6ετια....*επισης ο ηλιακος ειναι δυσκολο να περασει θελει πολλα μετρα σωληνωση χτες που το συζητουσαμε κ με τον διαχειριστη*


Βάλε το μίνι ηλιακό (στο μπαλκόνι), και οι υδραυλικοί του νότου θα μαζεύουν φράουλες στην Μανωλάδα .
https://ar.aliexpress.com/item/32292218661.html
Οι διαστάσεις ασήμαντες (μικρός στο μπόι , μεγάλος στα αποτελέσματα )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWvlPD7ygZk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtm1dnUR0wo

Οι υδραυλικοί του Έβρου πάντως υπόσχονται και ζεστούς χώρους μπάνιου , εκτός απλά του ζεστού νερού.
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/3129/ilektr...BB%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## vasilllis

Λεει:
"This mini solar water heater mostly used by teacher in school, to show students how the solar water heater working. As it's very small, students also can DIY in classroom"

Με 8Λτ ουτε τα χερια δεν πλένεις.Καλυτερα μωρομαντηλα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με 8Λτ ουτε τα χερια δεν πλένεις.Καλυτερα μωρομαντηλα.


Άντε να μεγαλώσουμε λίγο το κασέ 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32638814745.html
Εκεί που πριν είχε κρεμασμένο το μπόιλερ έξω στο μπαλκόνι , ε χώσε και μερικές σωλήνες , αρκεί να έχει φάτσα ήλιο και ας είναι Αθήνα.
Μπορεί να το έχει και ως βοηθητικό . Όταν ξενοικιάσει το σπίτι θα το βάλει στην τσάντα και θα το πάει αλλού .

----------


## Kat80

Παιδια εφυγε πριν λιγο ο δευτερος υδραυλικος ο οποιος αλλαξε θερμοστατη κ ασφαλεια, καναμε ενα σωρο πειραματισμους κ ουσιαστικα ή εχει γινει κατασκευαστικο λαθος κ το εσωτερικο σωληνακι εχει μικροτερο μεγεθος απο οσο πρεπει ή γενικα αν δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη απο τους nobel, να φωναξω τους τεχνικους της εταιρειας να τον δουν κ αν ειναι να τον παρουν πισω κ εγω να βαλω αλλη εταιρεια ισως caldo. Για τους nobel παντως δεν ειχε καλη ιδεα.

----------


## gep58

> εχει γινει κατασκευαστικο λαθος κ το εσωτερικο σωληνακι εχει μικροτερο μεγεθος απο οσο πρεπει


Έκανα την επισήμανση στο #33 αλλά δεν υπήρξε κάποιο σχόλιο επ' αυτής από τους συμμετέχοντες στην συζήτηση



> γενικα αν δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη απο τους nobel


Σαν ενημέρωση οι NOBEL κατασκευάζονται στη Βουλγαρία

----------


## Kat80

> Έκανα την επισήμανση στο #33 αλλά δεν υπήρξε κάποιο σχόλιο επ' αυτής από τους συμμετέχοντες στην συζήτηση
> 
> Σαν ενημέρωση οι NOBEL κατασκευάζονται στη Βουλγαρία


Ο πρωτος υδραυλικος το ειχε τσεκαρει. Τελικα μου ειπε οτι το ειχε τσεκαρει και στους δυο θερμοσιφωνες που αλλαξαμε. Επισης ο δευτερος υδραυλικος μου προτεινε να βαλουμε προπανιου κ να αλλαζω μπουκαλες καθε 3-4 εβδομαδες ανσλογα τη χρηση. Θα εχω αφθονο ζεστο νερο κ χωρις μεγαλη καταναλωση ρευματος, αλλα θελω να το ψαξω περαιτερω. Τελος, το οτι κατασκευαζονται στη Βουλγαρια ως προς τι το λετε?

----------

